# Quad State Ss Series Results



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

What a day for racing in WV! The weather was hot but the t-jets were 
much hotter as 18 of the best racers all around the region showed up 
including racers from NC.The first race of the Series was fast and 
furious T-Jet racin'and turned out just about as expected with the 
home town group taking the top four spots. Congrats to Greg for 
being the first out of towner to place fifth! All the out of towners 
brought out the best in the WV racers as they were pushed beyond 
their limits!The track record fell 2 times ,once by Rob Riser then 
Robert Penn, both from WV.What a race, congrats to Robert Penn (wv) 
for the first series win. What a car! Thanks to Joe Capp, Ernie and 
Kacie, from NC for bringing the parts store and appreciate your 
commitment to attend the other three races and supply the parts for 
all the racers that enter also! A big round of applause for all the 
racers in attendence, they all made it a great race series to be 
involved in! Thanks to the gals that entered the race, Nikki and 
Kacie you both got everyone's attention as class racers! After 2 
qualifying heats , here are how the mains went...."F" MAIN winner 
was Randy (KY) beating out Scotty(KY), Kacie(NC), and Joe(NC) by 2 
laps and moving up to the "E"MAIN. The "E" MAIN was barely won by 
Mike Pittman (WV) beating out Ron Fields Sr (TENN) on the same lap 
and beating NIKKI and the "F" MAIN winner Randy (KY) both one lap 
down.The (D) MAIN was won by A young man named Aaron(OH) beating out 
Adam (OH) by one lap and Brad (OH)and the "F" MAIN winner Mike 
Pittman (WV) by two laps.The Tjets were getting faster for the "C" 
MAIN as Gary Butner (WV) beats out Bob W(OH)by a half lap with Dave 
(OH) one lap down followed by the "D" MAIN winner Aaron (OH),three 
laps down.The race got MUCH faster again as in the "B" MAIN,only two 
racers would move up. Kenny R (WV) checked out by a one lap lead to 
move up with Gary Butner(WV) who fought back in the last segment to 
beat Greg (KY)and passing Darryl adkins (WV) with 45 seconds left in 
the segment. This was Darryl best race ever! Congrads on a fantastic 
run! Now on to the "A" MAIN. Robert Penn(WV)and Rob Riser (WV) who 
both broke the track record in qualifing heats were waiting on the 
other two racers Kenny and Gary (C&B main winner) both from WV to 
move up. First Segment had all racers tied but Gary who was down a 
lap.In the second Segment Robert pulled out a one lap lead over Rob 
Riser and Kenny and now Gary TWO laps down.The third segment got 
HOTTER as Robert Penn takes a two lap lead on the other three 
drivers. Gary made up a lap to make it a three way tie for second! 
The last heat really got fast as Gary and Robert Riser made up a lap 
on Robert Penn. Robert won by one lap with Gary edging out Rob Riser 
by a 1/4 lap and Kenny a lap down. Here is how everone 
finished....Robert P.,1st, Gary B.,2nd, Robert R.,3rd, 
Kenny R.,4th, Greg C.,5th, Darryl A.,6th, Bob W.,7th, Dave H.,8th, 
Aaron W.,9th, Adam W.,10th, Brad M.,11th, Mike P.,12th, Ron F.,13th, 
Nikki R.,14th, Randy W.,15th, Joe C.,16th, Scotty R.,17th, and Kacie 
M.,18th. A big round of applause for all the racers in attendence, 
Even though the race was dominated by the WV hometown boys, they 
will have to step it up again in KY ,AUGUST 13, to be competetive 
with the KY hometown boys.They will be tough on their track as we 
were on ours. Thanks again to ALL who attended and made this a 
sucessfull event.Thanks for all the compliments on my track.
Until the next race in this series, THANKS
GLBB


----------

